# Help !  Vintage Benotto Road Bike



## Callahooney1 (Jul 4, 2019)

Happy 4th everyone, God bless our country!  I recently picked up this Benotto road bike. Anyone know about this bike, when it was made, stock components it needs, value?  Appreciate your responses.  Grazi!


----------



## juvela (Jul 4, 2019)

-----

Hello Callahoony Uno,

Interesting find; thank you for sharing it with the forum!  

Benotto cycles have been produced in both Italy & Mexico.

Suspect the red and green seat tube transfer will read "MADE IN MEXICO."

Was at first thinking Italy until I noticed the Dia-Compe Gran Compe handlebar stem.  While rear mech an obvious replacement thought perhaps the Sakae Ringyo Silstar chainset would have been as well.  Now guess it to be original.

---

Frame -

constructed with Agrati lugset of "ROMA" pattern nr. 000.8020/U






[the Agrati "ROMA" seat lug was offered both plain, as on your bicycle, and in the Malaguti style as shown in above image]






dropouts Agrati stamped sheet with gear hanger






fork ends Agrati nr. 000.8010

bottom bracket shell is Agrati nr. 000.8507

chainstay stop appears Campag nr. 621

---

Fittings -

wheels and rear mech are replacements below quality of bicycle

original rear mech would have been Campag Valentino






original wheels would have had alloy QR hubs

are you able to read marking on front of saddle pillar?  Teihei?  NITOR?
pillar size will yield indication of frame tubing quality.  would not expect a size larger than 26.4mm. a 26.2mm or 26.4mm size would suggest tubing to be of a quality plain gauge nature.

saddle may be Unicamex, there will be marking moulded into underside

headset appears to be Agrati pattern nr. 000.4001

tip regarding cycle's Sakae Ringyo Silstar chainset -

it takes the odd three degree taper spindle so if spindle is worn out make sure that replacement is of the three degree variety.  may require a bit of searching.  as long as number marked on replacement matches that of original you should be fine.

-----

machine appears to be a one up from the bottom sort of model which likely dates from the early to mid-1970's.
you may be able to get a specific date from the markings on the backside of the crank arms:

http://www.vintage-trek.com/component_dates.htm#SR

value modest but will leave appraisal to the experts.

hope this assists you a bit...

-----


----------



## Callahooney1 (Jul 4, 2019)

Wow, excellent info. I really appreciate it.  I will go back to look at it again.  I thought it should have had Campy components throughout,.  Again thank you.


----------



## juvela (Jul 4, 2019)

-----

An all Campag equipped model would be about three steps up the range.

You have two main path options to proceed with it -

a) enjoy it for what it is.  possibly changing a few fittings to suit your needs/preferences

b) make it go away

---

no matter how much energy or coinage one might put into the machine it is never going to be a top model

presence of non-original wheels and rear mech hurt desirability/salability and market value

-----


----------



## Callahooney1 (Jul 10, 2019)

Looks like it's made in Italy, according to the decal on the seat tube.  Anyhow going to list it for sale.  Thanks again.


----------



## juvela (Jul 10, 2019)

-----

Thanks for the update.

Could make out the red and green stripes on the label but unfortunately they could equally fit Mexico or Italy.

Evidently then, the chainset and stem are replacements as well.

Perhaps a previous owner wished to get away from the cottered steel chainset it came with as inexpensively as possible.  Original bottom bracket cups may yet be in place.

Good success with the sale.  


-----


----------



## Callahooney1 (Aug 28, 2019)

Planning to list my Benotto, any comments on fair value?


----------

